# Anybody have this problem?



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm hoping someone can give me an explantion/help me on this- I went to Manage Your Kindle on amazon this mornig to check if I have both volumes of Treasure of La Malinche. My Kindle was upstairs and I was being lazy, so since I was already on KindleBoards, I decided to just check via the website instead of running upstairs to check via Kindle. 
OK here's the problem- Amazon.com says that I don't have a Kindle registered to my account. I really don't understand this because I just purchased a book last night and sent several samples to my Kindle this past week without a problem.
I checked the settings on my Kindle (had to go upstairs after all) and it shows that it is registered. No one else in the house has an amazon account so there's no mix-up there. I've used the Manage Your Kindle feature before so it was working in the past. 
Should I just deregister and then reregister? I'm afraid of losing all my books. 
Sorry if this issue has already been addressed.
BTW, I only have volume 1 of La Malinche, guess I gotta get volume 2  .


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Try logging off Amazon and logging back on. The Amazon site uses cookies to keep track of who’s on. 

Thank you for reading my book; hope you join the contest.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. I did that and discovered that I actually have TWO accounts on amazon with very similar passwords. I'm not sure how that happened. Anyway, I was logged into the other account and that's why my Kindle wasn't showing up. Now I need to figure out how to remove that other account. In the meantime, I changed the username and password on it so I don't have that problem again.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Removing an account may be more trouble than it’s worth. I’ve had several accounts, both business and personal, for many years. As long as you remember to log off and back on to the correct account, you should have no problems.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the double account problem too. . . .problem is I have only ever used one e-mail address and one password so I don't know where the other one came from.  But it has all my recommendation.  The one I always use, has all my purchases and my Kindle. . . it is strange; a problem at Amazon I think.

Ann


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, glad I'm not the only one. My two accounts have the same email address, same username, and the passwords are identical except the one has a number at the end and the other one doesn't. I didn't even know the other one existed but I must have created it at some point and just now logged onto it by mistake. I have now changed it enough that I'll never make that mistake again but still, I'd rather clean it up and remove it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> Thanks, glad I'm not the only one. My two accounts have the same email address, same username, and the passwords are identical except the one has a number at the end and the other one doesn't. I didn't even know the other one existed but I must have created it at some point and just now logged onto it by mistake. I have now changed it enough that I'll never make that mistake again but still, I'd rather clean it up and remove it.


You have to contact customer service to remove the extra account. You can't do it.

I have the same problem and am not exactly sure how it happened.

L


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You have to contact customer service to remove the extra account. You can't do it.
> 
> I have the same problem and am not exactly sure how it happened.
> 
> L


Yes, this is what you should do. Good luck!


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, I've contacted CS via email so we'll see what happens.


----------

